# How to do mellow, rich sounding trombones?



## dan1 (Dec 28, 2015)

http://reshet.tv/Shows/Survivor/ep_reebok/videomarklist,242745/

@58:22, @59:00, @59:45
any one knows what library was used for these soft rich trombone chords?
or what library has a similar patch?
this cue repeats many times through the show and I always wanted to know


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 28, 2015)

I am getting a very loud ad with a duck.


----------



## kunst91 (Dec 28, 2015)

BML bones (not bone phalanx!) sound great in the lower dynamic.


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 28, 2015)

I had the same issue, my friend, something I've been complaining to developers for years about, so then I just decided to purchase my first Spitfire library: BML Bones Volume 1. The lower velocities can get so mellow I almost think I'm hearing euphoniums sometimes, lol.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 8, 2016)

The trombones in EW Hollywood series have a nice p -> mp dynamic that you can use for mellow chords.

The neat thing about trombones is they can play closed position chords in a lower register without getting muddy. So, some good writing with a good library can go a long way.


----------



## kunst91 (Jan 8, 2016)

marclawsonmusic said:


> The trombones in EW Hollywood series have a nice p -> mp dynamic that you can use for mellow chords.
> 
> The neat thing about trombones is they can play closed position chords in a lower register without getting muddy. So, some good writing with a good library can go a long way.



+1 forgot to mention EW. The three trombone patch and the 6 horn patch together at p-mp is smoooothe.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 8, 2016)

marclawsonmusic said:


> The trombones in EW Hollywood series have a nice p -> mp dynamic that you can use for mellow chords.
> 
> The neat thing about trombones is they can play closed position chords in a lower register without getting muddy. So, some good writing with a good library can go a long way.


Do y'all have an example of just the trombones alone?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 8, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Do y'all have an example of just the trombones alone?



Hey Rodney, I could make a quick demo, but I am out of town at the moment...

I could probably do one next week if you don't mind sending me a reminder email. (I might remember anyway, but the squeaky wheel always gets the grease!)

EDIT: Just shoot me a PM if you don't mind!


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 8, 2016)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Hey Rodney, I could make a quick demo, but I am out of town at the moment...
> 
> I could probably do one next week if you don't mind sending me a reminder email. (I might remember anyway, but the squeaky wheel always gets the grease!)
> 
> EDIT: Just shoot me a PM if you don't mind!


Sounds cool. People have asked me to do some stuff also, and I got some music conventions to go to so I will be gone out of town also, lol. See you on Monday!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 8, 2016)

marclawsonmusic said:


> The trombones in EW Hollywood series have a nice p -> mp dynamic that you can use for mellow chords.



They surely do IMHO.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 8, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> They surely do IMHO.


I am intrigued, you don't have an example of just the soft trombones, do ya? I am always looking for warm brass.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 8, 2016)

I will try to do one tomorrow.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 8, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> I will try to do one tomorrow.


Nothing fancy, just some soft chords would do.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 8, 2016)

on it


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 8, 2016)

NoamL said:


> on it


Awesome sauce.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 8, 2016)

Well I had real work to do, but I got around to it 

Everyone should recognize this score! If not you have some listening to do!

*Hollywood Brass Demo
*
(glissandos not included)


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 9, 2016)

NoamL said:


> Well I had real work to do, but I got around to it
> 
> Everyone should recognize this score! If not you have some listening to do!
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thank you for taking the time to do this, my friend. Great job and it shows what it can do!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 9, 2016)

Noam beat me to it., I was just going to do one after my first cup of coffee


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 9, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Noam beat me to it., I was just going to do one after my first cup of coffee


Ah, thank you for reminding me, I need to get up, my coffee is done!


----------



## lucor (Jan 9, 2016)

NoamL said:


> Well I had real work to do, but I got around to it
> 
> Everyone should recognize this score! If not you have some listening to do!
> 
> ...



Sounds awesome! Is this Gold or Diamond? And did you use any additional fx?
I have HB Gold but can't seem to get such a nice, spatial sound with it.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you, that is 4 instances of the solo trombone "Leg Slur" patch. They are being fed into one instance of QL Spaces - the SoCalHall Brass Position. And then like 15dB of pure gain to make it comfortably listenable 

QL Spaces is a must-buy with HWB... really excellent and, luckily for me, idiot-proof reverb.

This is the other trombone library in HWB, the unison one (2 tenor + 1 bass). It's equally controllable at soft levels. Like the solo trombone though, there is a bit of air in the softer velocity levels, I've shelved it out for this example.

*NINE trombone choir!*


Still wish I could do this though!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 9, 2016)

Listen to THAT tone at the very beginning of the vid. IMHO - I have not heard that yet - all present libraries included. :( I am using horns so much more than i want - cause the delicate tone is not there - I will admit - EW's 2 bones + bassbone is the closest.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jan 9, 2016)

I play trombone, and there are almost as many possible timbres with trombone as there are players. First you have different bore sizes of instruments, then different shaped mouthpieces, then each players embouchure is influenced by teeth and lips (which vary person to person a lot). Then better players can deliberately try to sound rougher or smoother depending on the piece of music. It must be very difficult for the sound engineers to get a consistent sounding sample set. But nothing sounds sweeter to me than 3 good bone players playing in close harmony.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice demo, NoamL


----------



## tack (Jan 9, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Listen to THAT tone at the very beginning of the vid. IMHO - I have not heard that yet - all present libraries included. :( I am using horns so much more than i want - cause the delicate tone is not there - I will admit - EW's 2 bones + bassbone is the closest.


I took a stab at the Lost trombones with Sample Modeling. As usual with SM, this could be a lot better with more CC tweaking. (The pitch bends need to be smoothed out a bit.)


----------



## trumpoz (Jan 9, 2016)

NoamL - thankyou for posting that. I'll have to have another look at HB trombones. Ive replaced them in the template with SM. The demo has made me rethink.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 10, 2016)

Here's a piano roll view of the LOST passage if anyone else wants to give it a shot with competing libraries. Spitfire maybe?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 10, 2016)

NoamL said:


> Here's a piano roll view of the LOST passage if anyone else wants to give it a shot with competing libraries. Spitfire maybe?



You mentioned that you shelved out a bit. Can you maybe explain that a bit more? I experience stagging the solo trombone for chords that the noise significantly is adding up.


----------



## tonaliszt (Jan 10, 2016)

https://clyp.it/mpdv14dn


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jan 11, 2016)

Here is a very quick test of SM mellow trombones going from pp to FF. There is some EQ and spaces reverb.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 11, 2016)

Here is something I did with the WIVI Brass about 2 years ago (... whoa).

Not shure if it was Horns or Bones though.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 11, 2016)

I guess I'm just blessed to have good friends:


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 11, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> I guess I'm just blessed to have good friends


Oh, so sweet to have "real friends". But really, you guys should do a library. That's what friends are for.


----------

